# MTD Transmission



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi Guys, this is a little off topic but, does anyone know about how to service these tractor tranny's??? Mine is rusted up, and not engaing properly, so I thought it would be prety staright forward & something to keep me out of trouble. Thanks for the comments!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Not knowing what type, I have messed with some peerless transaxles, this is maybe a shift on the go? Though if its not engaging properly, it could be low on gear oil, usually they are sealed, and cannot be serviced unless taken apart (and form a leak and leak the oil out) may have a vent cap somewhere on it, where you can take the trans out (if you can, its hard) and dump the rest of the old oil out and refill it with gear oil, 80w-90 is the more used, 75w-90 would more then likely be a syn blend. Some small engine shops drill a hole in the ones without and drain and refill, then cap the hole.


----------



## franmlynch (Feb 17, 2006)

well i just did mine and i took it all apart and cleaned it up nice and i used wheel bearing grease and lubed it up nice it works great now the mtd is shift on the go i used to have one. your best bet i would say is do what i did just watch out for the shaft bearings they lock in


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

Yeah, it's a shift on the go. What do you mean by being careful because the bearings lock in, or whatever?


----------



## franmlynch (Feb 17, 2006)

well there is a little part where there notched out to fit in and i didnt know so when i went to put it together it didnt fit snug so just clean it well.they are like spacers on the shafts that go in between the tranny housings


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

I poked around it last night, and where the gear selector and the speed control levers go in was a little rusted up. A little WD fixed that. They both go through a hole that seems to small, and thats what had a build-up of rust on it. So I went through and WD'd all of the "mechanical" and moving parts. 

Man, I don't know what I would do without WD-40. It's almost better than Duct Tape!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Wd-40 is alright, I like that liquid wrench better, wd-40 is basically a water displacer. Though thats about what happened in combination of the previous guy running the trans without gearoil, the linkage was rusted, and the clutch brake rod, the nut on that was backing off ( red thread locker to the rescue ) right now i'm trying to kill that 7 speed peerless..... but so far it won't die. About the only thing I think tecumseh makes right, is that peerless transaxle.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Just a littel FYI...

The MTD transaxles don't have a gear box like a peerless or spicer transaxle. They use a variable diameter pulley to "change gears". The transaxle is basically just a differential with a forward/reverse selector. It's a pretty ingenious design which is fairly durable. It's sort of the same idea as a CVT (contant velocity transmission..check it out on howstuffworks.com) that all the car manufacturers are starting to experiment with.


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

Yeah I knew about the pulleys, the tighter the faster. Thanks for the info.

I Love How Stuff Works.com


----------



## LMC (Feb 22, 2006)

i have a bunch of racers\pullers at my forum. if you have any problems while the trans is apart i'm sure one of them will try to help also. :thumbsup: 

http://s15.invisionfree.com/Lawn_Mower_Central/


----------

